# Rotiforms finally ordered!!



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Pics or gtfo..lol jk, can't believe you'll make us wait! Oh well I guess we have to wait.. :/


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Cruzin' on down Main Street, you're relaxed and feeling good!

Next thing that you know, you're seeing an octopus in the neighborhood?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haah I feelyou man, as soon as they come in I will snap some pics!! cheers




trevor_geiger said:


> Pics or gtfo..lol jk, can't believe you'll make us wait! Oh well I guess we have to wait.. :/


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

VCE!? This could get interesting. 

Are they concave?


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Since I can't afford that nice of wheels...I'm going to settle on MSR 144 Concave wheels myself. 

As mentioned...waiting game for us...sucks...suppose it's just as bad or worse for you to have to wait though.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

HAHA, you know what fellas im not gunna lie to you lol but it was a mission!!! 1 year of planning these rims and another year just to afford them. its either go big or go home and I wanna step up the ecotec game in Toronto. I think these rims would look "simple" on the car, nothing crazy but a nice wagon look cuz that's what this car is....A WAGON haha! im excited and yes they are concave, I got them in a custom powder coat to match my taupe grey cruze, should be in by next week and they will be installed (coilovers getting moar low as well).... Intercooler and little mods will be on first week of May also, finally putting the car back on the streets! cheers



Mick said:


> VCE!? This could get interesting.
> 
> Are they concave?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey man, im sure they will look wonderful as well!




AlcoholicPolak said:


> Since I can't afford that nice of wheels...I'm going to settle on MSR 144 Concave wheels myself.
> 
> As mentioned...waiting game for us...sucks...suppose it's just as bad or worse for you to have to wait though.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

and im sure your wallet still loves you...lol :th_thumbsdownsm:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Cooper tyres and msr 095 , 1354 00 shipped to your door .. Nah or Yeah that is the question .


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

me or the alcoholic ^ ? ...lol



brian v said:


> Cooper tyres and msr 095 , 1354 00 shipped to your door .. Nah or Yeah that is the question .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well if you have yours already and I don't then the ? Is referring to me .


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

lol I was a bit confused.... I really like the 095's......sure they would look great on the cruze 




brian v said:


> Well if you have yours already and I don't then the ? Is referring to me .


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

My wallet hates me because I spend it before I get it...bills...car payment...my son...toys for my car...sometimes toys for my son...

Anyway...yeah, I love the looks of the 144...they seem to remind me of the Mazda Speed6 wheels..not sure why, but they do. I was going to be getting coilovers from someone here, but I just can't afford them right now...I think I'll buy new next year. Maybe just get some lowering springs for this year and roll stock wheels. Then come fall, these will be winter wheels...so next spring I will need to get the MSR 144's if I don't have them sooner.

As for Brian...the 095's are great looking wheels. It's like when I drove my Cobalt...the 045's were favored by many on those cars...now with the Cruze...I've seen a number of people talking about or having the 095's. They just work. But I want to try and go a slightly different approach.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I feel ya AP but there really is no justification to spend that kind of money on wheels and tyres for me cruzen . So those extravagances will just have to remain on my wish I would like to buy list .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

VCE's? That shall be interesting. Stay tuned for some crazy mods coming from me in the next month .


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

they should be installed in the next 2 weeks  and keep me posted smurf!! and reason i bought these is because i like the style....forget about the money. MSRs dont do anything for me and if im going to do rims i might as well do it big...just my 2 cents 




Smurfenstein said:


> VCE's? That shall be interesting. Stay tuned for some crazy mods coming from me in the next month .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> they should be installed in the next 2 weeks  and keep me posted smurf!! and reason i bought these is because i like the style....forget about the money. MSRs dont do anything for me and if im going to do rims i might as well do it big...just my 2 cents


Oh I hear you man. I lucked out with Styluz, although I want a new wheel, but until then I have three mods coming up that if they all fall in line, you're going to be looking at a while new Cruze from me.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ haha yeah dude I have the same thing in mind I gotta chill out a bit lolol....the Roti's really ****** me hard


----------

